# CDA - Cannabis Doctors Australia



## So_Cynical (5 May 2019)

Cannabis Doctors Australia - https://www.cdaclinics.com.au/

CDA have set the date for their crowd funding launch, Thursday the 16th of May is the official public launch date and https://www.pledgeme.com.au/
is the crowd funding platform, CDA is looking to raise 2 million, they have cash flow, first mover presence and a cool looking hipster front man - Dr Ben.
~

~
CDA Clinics assists doctors and patients to navigate the process of applying, prescribing and sourcing medical cannabis legally. We provide simple to
follow educational resources and one-to-one service from our consultant doctors free of charge. CDA have entered into an agreement with Creso Pharma
to distribute some of their Cannabis products.


----------



## So_Cynical (8 May 2019)

Cannabis Doctors Australia is showing the way forward and kicking goals, patient base is growing exponentially, and since launching in late October 2018 they have successfully processed over 800 Medical Cannabis patient approvals and over 1000 overall prescriptions, register your interest below to participate in the upcoming crowdfunding campaign .

https://mailchi.mp/9b8bbc01cc91/cdahealth


----------



## Lantern (9 May 2019)

Bout time somebody did something useful with these new laws.


----------



## Ann (9 May 2019)

Have a look at AGH, this is going very well adding around 10 new patients daily and this is done with 145 health care professionals not just one clinic.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 May 2019)

Ann said:


> Have a look at AGH, this is going very well adding around 10 new patients daily and this is done with 145 health care professionals not just one clinic.



Thanks Ann - AGH also has a MC of 113m, the horse has bolted so to speak..

EDIT: AGH is yet another producer/importer ~ CDA is a provider and distributor.


----------



## Ann (10 May 2019)

So_Cynical said:


> Thanks Ann - AGH also has a MC of 113m, the horse has bolted so to speak..
> 
> EDIT: AGH is yet another producer/importer ~ CDA is a provider and distributor.



Yes, two different businesses certainly not in competition. A specialist clinic like CDA for cannabis would be a great idea IMO. The only reason I mentioned AGH is that it is working with doctors to make prescribing cannabis easier for their patients and is a listed company.


----------



## So_Cynical (15 May 2019)

CDA Health Equity Crowdfund Private Launch video, offer is now open for those that pre-registered, gen public in a couple of days.

Raising up to 2m at $1 per share, 20m shares, possible listing a couple/few years down the track, has been operating profitably since March, not burning cash!
~


----------



## So_Cynical (16 May 2019)

33% funded, now open to the general public.

https://www.pledgeme.com.au/investments/17-cda-health-pty-ltd


----------



## So_Cynical (8 June 2019)

7 days to go, 76% funded, 179 investors - this looks like it will be a tight finish, offer cannot be extended, genuinely surprised the demand hasn't been higher.
Cannabis Doctors Australia is probably the largest suppler of legal cannabis in Australia, some facts and figures below.
~

900+ Patients
1,300+ SAS B Approvals
1,800+ Prescriptions
500+ new patient enquiries for the month of May
CDA Affiliate Doctor Franchise Program underway 
2 new hires in our Patient Care Team 
2 International distribution agreements 
$370,000 investment pledged so far
Seems a no brainer to me, the largest retailer and distributor today will probably remain so in 2,3,4,5+ years time.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 July 2019)

Just to wrap this thread up for the time being - The funding campaign was successful raising about 1.5 million, shares
have been issued and moneys are getting spent, CDA have a new clinic in Sydney and have many new patients.

This video details how it works, and link to a write up. https://cannabisdoctorsaustralia.com.au/medicinal-cannabis-in-australia-a-patients-perspective/
~


----------



## So_Cynical (19 September 2021)

Taking over CAU - CDA holders will end up with about 75% of the merged entity and a very tidy profit.





__





						CAU - Cronos Australia
					

Cronos Australia is a medicinal cannabis company that plans to enter the medicinal cannabis market in Australia with both THC and CBD products, and has secured all the necessary Australian licences to operate – including import and export licences. In addition to distributing the in-market brand...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------

